# Latest cars on Indian Streets



## monkey1

9TH NEW DELHI AUTO EXPO 2008(INDIA)
JANUARY 10-17 AT THE 'PRAGATI MAIDAN' EXPO GROUNDS
NEW DELHI. 

My ride from my hotel to the Expo grounds, the New Delhi Metro Train System. I will be posting pics in the order that i visited the exhibits.


----------



## monkey1

My first entrance to the Expo was through Hall no. 18 which was mainly components and accessories.


----------



## monkey1

Next stop Maruti-Suzuki , the Indian subsidiary of Suzuki Motor which manufactured upward of 600,000 cars in the Indian market in 2007 and will overtake Suzuki(Japan) this year as the company's largest market. All the cars featured in this show are India specific domestic market products.




Maruti-Suzuki "A-Star" concept...street version to be released in Indian market Oct.,'08


----------



## monkey1

MARUTI-SUZUKI (continued)

Maruti-Suzuki Swift




Maruti-Suzuki Zen Estilo


----------



## monkey1

Maruti-Suzuki (continued)

Suzuki Splash...new release this year in Indian market...






Suzuki "Kizashi" concept....


----------



## monkey1

Maruti-Suzuki (continued)

Maruti-Suzuki SX4






Maruti-Suzuki WagonR


----------



## monkey1

Maruti-Suzuki(continued)

SX4 (rally edition)




Maruti-Suzuki Swift concepts




Maruti-Suzuki Alto


Maruti-Suzuki Grand Vitara


----------



## monkey1

AUDI(India)...a wholly owned subsidiary of VW(India)


----------



## Mahratta

Nice snaps! That Suzuki concept (A star) looks wicked!


----------



## monkey1

AUDI(India) continued


----------



## monkey1

Next DC DESIGNS...an Indian specialty vehicle manufacturer...showcased the "Amberoid" concept and the DC "S" , India's only production ready supercar...this company has exhibited at European Auto Shows..the order book for the "S' has been filled for this year, i was told...

DC DESIGN AMBEROID CONCEPT........


----------



## monkey1

DC DESIGNS (continued)

"Amberoid" concept close up


DC "S"...India's only home-grown production ready supercar...












More pics coming up in next installment...


----------



## 7freedom7

DC looks awesome


----------



## monkey1

continuing with photos from the New Delhi Auto Show showcasing a homegrown Indian car manufacturer, TATA MOTORS, recently in the news for its NANO, the $2500 car, currently the cheapest in the world!.

TATA MOTORS

NANO.....the base model....the cheapest car in the world at $2500 approx.




NANO...the middle of the range model at $3000 approx.




NANO...the top of the range model at $3500 approx.


----------



## pflo777

did they already deliver the first tatas?

How are the first everday experiences of that car?
How good is it in everyday service?


----------



## monkey1

TATA MOTORS 

INDICA X1 HATCHBACK








INDIGO NOTCHBACK SEDAN


----------



## monkey1

pflo777 said:


> did they already deliver the first tatas?
> 
> How are the first everday experiences of that car?
> How good is it in everyday service?


Not yet on the road. Will be released in the market sometime mid-year.


----------



## monkey1

TATA MOTORS

INDICA V3 HATCHBACK




SAFARI SUV




ACE UTILITY PICK UP


----------



## monkey1

TATA MOTORS

XENON PICK UP TRUCK DOUBLE CAB





XENON TRUCK SINGLE CAB




SUMO GRANDE MUV


----------



## monkey1

TATA MOTORS

WINGER "EXECUTIVE" SERIES MINIVAN


TATA MID-SIZE TRAILER TRUCK CAB....


ANOTHER TATA TRUCK!


TATA 2107 SMALL TRUCK...one of the popular delivery trucks in India


WINGER DELIVERY VAN


TATA BUS...an example...this one made by Marcopolo(Brazil) a wholy owned subsidiary of TATA Motors...TATA Motors also owns the DAEWOO Truck Division and has a majority stake in Hispano Carrozeria(Spain)...the company has a wide range of products in the Indian market


----------



## VikramRao

Awesome pics, Tata definately stole this year with all the launches, nice to see Suzuki India overtake Japan as the largest market, I did not know Marcopolo was owned by Tata. Thanks for the great pics.


monkey1 said:


> TATA MOTORS
> 
> WINGER "EXECUTIVE" SERIES MINIVAN
> 
> 
> TATA MID-SIZE TRAILER TRUCK CAB....
> 
> 
> ANOTHER TATA TRUCK!
> 
> 
> TATA 2107 SMALL TRUCK...one of the popular delivery trucks in India
> 
> 
> WINGER DELIVERY VAN
> 
> 
> TATA BUS...an example...this one made by Marcopolo(Brazil) a wholy owned subsidiary of TATA Motors...TATA Motors also owns the DAEWOO Truck Division and has a majority stake in Hispano Carrozeria(Spain)...the company has a wide range of products in the Indian market


----------



## sapmi1

Hehe, I recognize this car: 










Guess why...


----------



## VikramRao

The Ace seems to have grown up a bit, I ope Tata would also make a small passenger van on the same chassis, the front certainly looks good but also very generic for that type of vehicle. Taxi fleets would jump at a passenger van version of it.




monkey1 said:


> TATA MOTORS
> 
> INDICA V3 HATCHBACK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAFARI SUV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACE UTILITY PICK UP


----------



## monkey1

SKODA(INDIA)..at the New Delhi Auto Show...Skoda is quite popular in India...as part of the VW(India) group...VW has a huge presence here offering three brands and operates a sprawling manufacturing/assembly plant in the country.....

Skoda(India) Laura RS...the Octavia is known as the 'Laura' in India and the old Octavia is sold as the Octavia!!...:nuts:








the Fabia hatch...recently introduced in India


----------



## monkey1

*SKODA(INDIA)*

LAURA STATION WAGON






FABIA...THE INDIAN STREET VERSION


----------



## monkey1

*BMW(INDIA)*

BMW operates an assembly plant in Madras(Chennai) churning out '3' and '5' series cars for the Indian market with 20% local content as of now...the rest of it's Indian market portfolio comprises of imports...


----------



## monkey1

*FIAT(INDIA)*

FIAT has had a long association with the Indian auto market beginning in the 1950's but its' product portfolio has always been limited to one or two models.This year will see the big putsch for FIAT here. They have tied up with TATA MOTORS in a sales/service agreement that will give them a larger access to the Indian market.All the cars featured in the show are either sold now or will be released this year.

500




LINEA




PUNTO




BRAVO


PALIO


----------



## monkey1

*AUTO SHOW SIDELIGHTS*

....before i continue to the next set of exhibits...

lotsa walking to do in this sprawling Expo complex...


freedom of expression too!




the 'Pragati Maidan' Expo grounds....




Vans to ferry the handicapped and elderly through the Expo grounds to visit the exhibits...


----------



## Cov Boy

Excellent journey!

Loved the show and the cars.

Thanks for uploading.


----------



## monkey1

*VOLVO(INDIA)*

continuing with the Volvo(India) exhibit....Ford has a huge presence too in this country exporting about 100000 cars a year to places as far away as Mexico...Ford also offers an India market specific car the Fiesta too...Volvo is the upmarket offering from Ford for the Indian consumer....


----------



## monkey1

*HYUNDAI(INDIA)*

Hyundai's 2nd largest factory in the world is situated in India. It is also the country's 2nd largest manufacturer. Hyundai sources 3 models for worldwide distribution from India, namely the Getz, Santro Xing and i-10. Hyundai manufactured more than a quarter of a million cars in India last year.


----------



## monkey1

*HYUNDAI(INDIA)...continued*


----------



## monkey1

*HYUNDAI(INDIA)...continued*


----------



## kronik

sapmi said:


> Hehe, I recognize this car:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess why...


show-off! 

:jk:


----------



## monkey1

*GM(INDIA)*

Concept and production models on display...


----------



## monkey1

*GM(INDIA)*


----------



## monkey1

*GM(INDIA)*


----------



## monkey1

*GM(INDIA)*


----------



## monkey1

*GM(INDIA)*


----------



## monkey1

*GM(INDIA)*


----------



## monkey1

*GM(INDIA)*


----------



## monkey1

*GM(INDIA)*


----------



## monkey1

*MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA*

a homegrown Indian car manufacturer...


----------



## monkey1

*MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA*


----------



## monkey1

*MAHINDRA-RENAULT*


----------



## monkey1

*MAHINDRA-RENAULT*


----------



## monkey1

*MERCEDES-BENZ (INDIA)*

Mercedes-Benz India has been delighting customers with strong brands and a wide range of products equipped with the latest in automotive technology. 

The company has been the pioneer of the luxury car segment in India with its launch way back in 1995. It is the only luxury car maker in India to have such offer such a wide range of cars. The different ranges available today are the S-Class, E-Class, C-Class, M-Class, CLS-Class, SLK-Class, CL-Class and the Maybach. 

The depth of choices within these ranges is also extensive with different petrol and diesel engines. The time difference between the global and Indian launch of its latest models is constantly optimized.


----------



## monkey1

*MERCEDES-BENZ (INDIA)*


----------



## monkey1

*MERCEDES-BENZ (INDIA)*


----------



## Sielbeck

Wow, that was awesome! I had no idea about the auto industry in India, but it seems to be doing very well. Thank you for the pictures, it was an enlightening experience!


----------



## Gag Halfrunt

VikramRao said:


> Awesome pics, Tata definately stole this year with all the launches, nice to see Suzuki India overtake Japan as the largest market, I did not know Marcopolo was owned by Tata. Thanks for the great pics.


Tata doesn't own Marcopolo, but they have a joint venture in India.


----------



## monkey1

*HONDA(INDIA)*


----------



## monkey1

*HONDA(INDIA)*


----------



## monkey1

*HONDA(INDIA)*


----------



## monkey1

*HONDA(INDIA)*


----------



## monkey1

*HONDA(INDIA)*


----------



## monkey1

Gag Halfrunt said:


> Tata doesn't own Marcopolo, but they have a joint venture in India.


Thanx for the information. I stand corrected.


----------



## monkey1

*TRUCKS AT THE NEW DELHI AUTO EXPO*


----------



## monkey1

*A FEW OUTDOOR SCENES AT THE AUTO EXPO*











...more cars coming up in my next post...and bikes too!!..to follow


----------



## monkey1

*VW(INDIA)*


----------



## monkey1

*ICML-an Indian Tractor/SUV manufacturer*


----------



## monkey1

duplicate posts


----------



## monkey1

*TVS Motors-an indian motorbike manufacturer*


----------



## monkey1

*TVS MOTORS AND AUTO SHOW MISCELLANEOUS PICS*



TVS Autorickshaw!


AUTO SHOW MISCELLANEOUS PICS...


DANCING GIRLS!!


GARBAGE TRUCKS TOO!...:lol:


.....i have lots more pics to post!!


----------



## monkey1

*YAMAHA(INDIA)*


----------



## monkey1

*SUZUKI(INDIA) - motorbike division*


----------



## monkey1

*SUZUKI(INDIA) - motorbike division*







AUTO SHOW(MISCELLANEOUS)


----------



## monkey1

*HERO HONDA-an Indian bike manufacturer*


----------



## monkey1

*HERO HONDA-an Indian bike manufacturer*


----------



## monkey1

*HERO HONDA and some car girls!....*





CAR MODELS!!


----------



## monkey1

*HONDA(INDIA)-motorbike division*











.....will continue


----------



## monkey1

*HONDA(INDIA)-motorbike division*


----------



## monkey1

*HONDA(INDIA)-motorbike division*


----------



## monkey1

*AUTO SHOW MISCELLANEOUS*


----------



## monkey1

*AUTO SHOW MISCELLANEOUS*


----------



## monkey1

*AUTO SHOW MISCELLANEOUS*


----------



## monkey1

*CAPARO T1 supercar*


----------



## monkey1

*AUTO SHOW MISCELLANEOUS PICS*


----------



## monkey1

*AUTO SHOW-THE BUSINESS ANGLE-*

India is one of the fastest growing auto ancillary/components markets in the world, with business in the billions of dollars and growing. I visited some of the components halls and the following are samples of what was on show for visitors there...


----------



## monkey1

*AUTO SHOW-THE BUSINESS ANGLE-COMPONENTS*

This Auto Show was not just show, was business too!!


----------



## monkey1

*AUTO SHOW MISCELLANEOUS*











....will continue


----------



## monkey1

*AUTO SHOW MISCELLAENEOUS PICS*


----------



## monkey1

*AUTO SHOW MISCELLAENEOUS PICS*


----------



## monkey1

*AUTO SHOW PICS - THE FINAL SET*











Hope you enjoyed the show!


----------



## DanteXavier

Nice shots! The Mahindra Axe(the military jeep looking one) is completely new to me. Looking it up more, I have to say it's a good looking vehicle.


----------



## monkey1

DanteXavier said:


> Nice shots! The Mahindra Axe(the military jeep looking one) is completely new to me. Looking it up more, I have to say it's a good looking vehicle.


The 'Axe' is currently made available to the Indian Army. A civilian version is due later this year, similar to the Hummer.Nice vehicle.


----------



## monkey1

*MISCELLANEOUS PICS*


----------



## castlerock

The modifications on the Traveller(force motors) looks good


----------



## monkey1

*Hyundai i-10*

I like this car, exclusive from Hyundai for the Indian market...


----------



## pflo777

how much do you have to pay for that car in india ( in US$) ?


----------



## monkey1

pflo777 said:


> how much do you have to pay for that car in india ( in US$) ?


Averages 9500 USD.....


----------



## monkey1

*Maruti-Suzuki Swift*

One of the most popular hatchbacks sold in India...retails for about $10500-11000 on average....price varies by city and state...


----------



## monkey1

*Maruti-Suzuki Swift...another pic*

a very popular car in India....


----------



## monkey1

*NANO MANIA...the cheapest car in the world!*


----------



## monkey1

*NANO MANIA...the cheapest car in the world!*


----------



## monkey1

*Homda(India) Civic*

Highlighting one of the popular mid-size sedans made in India by Honda's Indian subsidiary....street pics of the most popular cars shown at the Delhi Auto Show!


----------



## VikramRao

Gag Halfrunt said:


> Tata doesn't own Marcopolo, but they have a joint venture in India.


Makes sense, their New Globus range does seem to have alot in common with Marcopolo. Thanks.


----------



## monkey1

*My Auto show favorites*

the Suzuki "Kizashi" concept


the 2008 TATA Indica hatch


and, the Bajaj Pulsar DTS mo'bike.


----------



## oliver999

new style honda accord? nice.


----------



## monkey1

*TATA NANO DEBUTS AT 2008 GENEVA AUTO SHOW*



Tata takes Geneva by storm 
Chas Hallett

Tata first came to Geneva 11 years ago. I was at the press conference - with about four other people. And, to be honest, in subsequent years there’s been a similar lack of interest. In fact, it was only recently that Ratan Tata himself was personally calling an Autocar reporter in an attempt to drum up some interest.

This year, though, it was madness. I’m only guessing, but I doubt any Geneva unveil has ever been more crowded. Hundreds of hacks and cameramen were jostling for position to see Mr Tata take the wraps off the new Indica supermini and the first Nano in Europe. Typically he gave a very modest speech, thanking the Europeans for their support and saying how proud he was that his car company was finally making a contribution to the global car business. 

You can say that again. Now that Ratan’s on the brink of buying Jaguar and Land Rover he’s never ever going to be speaking to an empty house at a major motor show again.

http://www.autocar.co.uk/blogs/autocarlive/archive/2008/03/04/tata-takes-geneva-by-storm.aspx


----------



## monkey1

Visited a Maruti-Suzuki showroom recently. I saw some of the cars at the Auto SHow , now available to the public, especially the Grand Vitara and SX4.

@monkey1


----------



## monkey1

@monkey1


----------



## monkey1

@monkey1


----------



## monkey1

GM(India)'s summer sales offensive.These are some of the models profiled at the Auto Show.A clarification...Rs. 2.66lacs is 266,000 Indian Rupees(approx USD6200.00) for the Spark and approx USD15086.00 for the Optra SRV



@monkey1


----------



## slashcruise

Nice pics dude.....


----------



## monkey1

VW(India) finally launched the Jetta in the Indian market this week. VW has a huge presence in India running a 24 hour manufacturing/assembly operations and sells all their brands, some locally manufactured and some imported.


----------



## monkey1

*The Mahindra Bolero Commando concept, due to be released in the Indian market October 2008*


----------



## DanteXavier

monkey1 said:


> Visited a Maruti-Suzuki showroom recently. I saw some of the cars at the Auto SHow , now available to the public, especially the Grand Vitara and SX4.
> 
> @monkey1


The Grand Vitara is a great car. I drive a 2007 model. I'd recommend it to you if you're on the market. It's a very underrated car in the USA and Canada. You can go days in some areas without seeing one-there are a few upstate but they're darn near nonexistant in most of New Jersey, for example. But down in the caribbean where most of my family is from they're a dime a dozen on the roads.


----------



## monkey1

DanteXavier said:


> The Grand Vitara is a great car. I drive a 2007 model. I'd recommend it to you if you're on the market. It's a very underrated car in the USA and Canada. You can go days in some areas without seeing one-there are a few upstate but they're darn near nonexistant in most of New Jersey, for example. But down in the caribbean where most of my family is from they're a dime a dozen on the roads.


I bought myself a SX4!. . I like the Grand Vitara , but preferred a little sporty and practical. The SX4 fit the bill, almost!.

Here's a pic of my car


----------



## monkey1

*TATA Motors Indigo XL sedan.* A best seller in it's category in the Indian Auto market.


----------



## monkey1

The latest economy hatch from the Indian arm of Suzuki Motor, Maruti-Suzuki, named the A-Star!. Designed and tooled in India.


----------



## monkey1

The latest economy hatch from the Indian arm of Suzuki Motor, Maruti-Suzuki, named the A-Star!. Designed and tooled in India.


----------



## monkey1

The latest economy hatch from the Indian arm of Suzuki Motor, Maruti-Suzuki, named the A-Star!. Designed and tooled in India.


----------



## monkey1

*The A-Star to be marketed as a Suzuki Alto in Europe. Made in India.*

*First previewed as the A-Star concept at the New Delhi Auto Expo in January, the seventh generation Suzuki Alto will make its world debut in Paris this October.

The new Suzuki Alto packs a new Euro 5 compliant 1.0-litre aluminium petrol engine with CO2 emissions lower than 109g/km. 

Positioned as Suzuki's new global car, the Alto will be produced at Maruti Suzuki India's Manesar plant, and sold mainly in Europe but also in India and other countries. 

Initial production is due to start in October 2008, and full-scale production for Europe is due to start in December 2008 *





*source: http://www.worldcarfans.com/9080807.006/all-new-suzuki-alto-revealed*


----------



## monkey1

Toyota Motor is a success the world over, except India!. They missed the bus, so to speak in the Indian auto market. See how long it has taken them to introduce the revamped Corolla in this market!.


----------



## monkey1

Mahindra and Mahindra Motor (India) utility vehicle range

*Scorpio*


----------



## monkey1

Mahindra and Mahindra Motor (India) utility vehicle range

*Pik-up*


----------



## monkey1

Mahindra and Mahindra Motor (India) utility vehicle range

*Scorpio double cab truck*


----------



## monkey1

Mahindra and Mahindra Motor (India) utility vehicle range

*Scorpio single cab truck*


----------



## skydive

monkey1 said:


> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *source: http://www.worldcarfans.com/9080807.006/all-new-suzuki-alto-revealed*


thanks for the nice pictures, any pictures of the inside of the suzuki alto, it does look cute (girly) from the outside :cheers:


----------



## channel

monkey1 said:


> Thanks!. Nitrogen is working for me. I get a much better feel over potholes and bumps. I recommend.


^^ thanks for that, i will need to find a place that does nitrogen for tyres, do not know one in London, we do have loads of bumps and pot holes, so will give it a try


----------



## monkey1

Preview pics of the Indian market 2008 Toyota Corolla and interior


----------



## monkey1

Based on initial sales figures for August, these are the two most popular midsize sedans sold in the Indian auto market, in their respective price range.

*Maruti-Suzuki SX4*


*Honda(India) Civic*

@monkey1


----------



## ImBoredNow

Love the corolla's interior.
Nice that they have an I-Pod outlet in the car.


----------



## monkey1

Updates on the Indian automotive scene


----------



## monkey1

More updates on the Indian automotive scene


----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1

*Mercedes-Benz forays into Bus business in India*



The new Merc bus outside the main Mercedes-Benz factory in Pune, India. Merc(India) manufactures C and E series cars currently and is tooling up to produce the S series cars with heavy local content.



Pune-Mercedes-Benz today announced its foray in the luxury bus segment in India with the launch of its Intercity Coach.Mr. Harald Landman, Head of Daimler Buses commented: “As the oldest bus maker in the world and market leader in the bus segment, Mercedes-Benz buses will enable people in India to 'Travel with the Star'. The Mercedes-Benz O 500 R / RF is a versatile chassis and has been proven across markets, the world over. Its legendary suspension, reliability and safety will be complemented by the superior dynamics offered by the bus body created locally by Sutlej. We are bullish about the bus business and see this as the beginning of Mercedes' bus business in India”.

Dr. Wilfried Aulbur, Managing Director and CEO of Mercedes-Benz India further added: “Our footprint in the Commercial Vehicles segment now widens with the introduction of Mercedes-Benz buses. The Mercedes-Benz coaches stand for the latest and best of technology, design, comfort, reliability and performance- aspects that have received enthusiastic response from our customers. M/S Sharma Transports from Bangalore, M/S Neeta Tours and Travels from Mumbai and M/S Konduskar Travels from Kolhapur will be our brand ambassadors in the market, as our first customers. We shall start with pre-selected routes in Western and Southern India and look forward to expand our network significantly in the times ahead.”


----------



## monkey1

I attended the launch of the 2008-2009 Corolla Altis at one of the Toyota dealerships in Madras(Chennai). I took some pics.


----------



## monkey1

Toyota Altis launch


----------



## monkey1

Toyota Altis launch


----------



## monkey1

Toyota Altis launch


----------



## monkey1

Mahindra and Mahindra, an Indian utility vehicle manufaturer's MM540 Jeep Classic.


----------



## monkey1

The new Corolla Altis(India) at a mall. Toyota(India) is going all out to win market share with this model.


----------



## channel

monkey1 said:


> Mahindra and Mahindra, an Indian utility vehicle manufaturer's MM540 Jeep Classic.


very nice jeep, i like this one :cheers:


----------



## KB335ci2

^^^
Yeah, totally. Love that modification. It's HOT!


----------



## monkey1

A few popular Indian market cars, based on August 2008 sales figures:

Maruti-Suzuki SX4


----------



## monkey1

A few popular Indian market cars, based on August 2008 sales figures:

TATA Indigo


----------



## monkey1

A few popular Indian market cars, based on August 2008 sales figures:

Honda(India) Civic


----------



## monkey1

A few popular Indian market cars, based on August 2008 sales figures:

Maruti-Suzuki Swift


----------



## monkey1

Import/exotic spottings in India..a sneak peek..(continued)

@copyright-respective owners


----------



## monkey1

Import/exotic spottings in India..a sneak peek..

@copyright-respective owners


----------



## monkey1

@monkey1


----------



## monkey1

@copyright-respective owners


----------



## monkey1

@copyright-respective owners


----------



## monkey1

@copyright-respective owners


----------



## monkey1

@monkey1


----------



## monkey1

@copyright-respective owners


----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1

@copyright-respective owners 

...will continue


----------



## monkey1

Some regular stuff...Cars that drive India.


----------



## monkey1

Regular cars on the Indian street


----------



## monkey1

Regular cars that drive India


----------



## monkey1

Regular cars that drive India


----------



## monkey1

Regular cars


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India


----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1

from the pages of whatcar magazine


----------



## monkey1

from the pages of whatcar magazine


----------



## monkey1

from the pages of whatcar magazine


----------



## monkey1

from the pages of whatcar magazine


----------



## monkey1

*TATA-Daewoo*.





http://www.tata-daewoo.com/ver3/eng/02_main/main.html


----------



## monkey1

*TATA X-Over*. From concept to reality in the making.

The concept


Reality in the making. 


http://www.worldcarfans.com/9080128.016/tata-safari-spy-photos


----------



## Weasel

What is the top speed of delhi metro trains?


----------



## monkey1

Weasel said:


> What is the top speed of delhi metro trains?


Top speed 95km.


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India..(continued)


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India(regular stuff)
You will never see this car anywhere else in the world!. Made by Suzuki(India) only for the Indian auto market.


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India


----------



## monkey1

The largest selling economy hatchback in India, the Suzuki Alto


----------



## monkey1

One of rural India's fav workhorses, the Force Motors Tempo Trax


----------



## monkey1

Another popular SUV in India, the Mitusbishi Montero


----------



## monkey1

Another look at the Mahindra Bolero


----------



## monkey1

A line of budget/economy cars sold in the Indian market!.


----------



## monkey1

A Mercedes S-class rental car spotted by me in Delhi. All rental cars in India have yellow license plates.


----------



## monkey1

Made in India , Mercedes E-Class


----------



## monkey1

A popular import SUV in the Indian market, the Audi Q7. Sold and serviced through authorized VW Group India Audi dealerships.


----------



## Mahratta

Hey, great work bhai!

Keep it up :cheers:


----------



## monkey1

Pics of the new Honda(India) City intorduced in the Indian market. These pics are from a dealer intro in Jaipur city, India.

*pic credit team-bhp.com/vivekji05 *


----------



## monkey1

Pics of the new Honda(India) City intorduced in the Indian market. These pics are from a dealer intro in Jaipur city, India.

*pic credit team-bhp.com/vivekji05 *


----------



## monkey1

One of India's fav boy racer, the Suzuki Swift!


----------



## monkey1

A modded old Lancer, which is still sold alongside the current model, by Mitsubishi(India) in the Indian auto market.


----------



## monkey1

A line up of popular cars in the Indian market a Suzuki Swift, Suzuki SX4 and an old model Honda City


----------



## monkey1

Another popular regular car , the Ford(India) Fusion


----------



## monkey1

India's only domestically manufactured convertible , *the San Storm*




*Standard features*
•Air-conditioning
• Alloy Wheels
• Central Locking
• Power Windows
• Leather Dash, Centre Console and
• Door Trims
• Premium Leather Seats
• Remore Fuel Release
• Remore Boot Release
• Body Color Bumpers
• Soft Touch Steering
• Semi Collapsible Steering Column
• Tachometer
• Front Seat Belts with Warning Lights
• Retractable soft top
• Centre Console with Storage
• Fog Lamps
• Rear Spoiler 

http://www.sanmotorsindia.com/


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India. All kindsa cars!.


----------



## monkey1

Cars that drive India


----------



## monkey1

More pics of cars that i have spotted during the course of my travels in India , apart from previewing the latest releases and updates in the Indian auto market following my visit to the 2008 New Delhi Auto Expo, highlighted at the beginning of this thread!.


----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1

Nissan GT-R spotted in Bombay. This is not the only one, ofcourse!.If i find pics of more, i'll post 'em.







*TEAM-BHP.COM
Copyright respective owners*


----------



## monkey1

*The Force Motors Traveller MUV. Made in India.*


----------



## monkey1

Back to my archives and pics of regular cars in India!.


----------



## monkey1

Regular stuff on the streets in India


----------



## monkey1

Regular stuff on the streets in India


----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1

*TATA Motors Indigo wagon*




*autocity.com*


----------



## monkey1

*TATA Motors Safari SUV*


autocity.com


----------



## monkey1

*TATA Motors Xenon pick up*




autocity.com


----------



## monkey1

*TATA Motors Xenon pick up truck*




autocity.com


----------



## monkey1

*TATA Motors Indigo 'Advent"*


----------



## monkey1

Back to my photo archives

At a roadside rest stop coffee shop in Southern India


----------



## monkey1

Two of the popular hatchback cars sold in India


----------



## monkey1

TATA Indica


----------



## monkey1

Some more supercar spottings in India




Team-bhp.com/copyright respective owners


----------



## monkey1

Team-bhp.com/copyright respective owners


----------



## monkey1

Team-bhp.com/copyright respective owners


----------



## monkey1

The Skoda Fabia is a hit for the VW(India) Group


----------



## monkey1

Most taxicabs are painted white and have "yellow" licence plates in India!.


----------



## monkey1

another popular economy hatchback sold in India, the Maruti-Suzuki Zen


----------



## monkey1

Hyundai Santro economy hatch. Made in India for worldwide distribution.


----------



## monkey1

Hyundai Getz. Made in India for worldwide distribution. The i-20 is it's replacement, also to be made in India. I have posted a spy pic of the i-20 testing on a highway earlier in this thread.


----------



## monkey1

Honda(India) Civic


----------



## KB335ci2

Good photos, m8.


----------



## monkey1

More of regular cars on the Indian street


----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1

TATA SAFARI


to be replaced by the "Indicruz" in 2009


----------



## monkey1

*Ford(india) Fiesta 1.6S*






TEAM-BHP.com
copyright respective owners


----------



## monkey1

*VW(India) Skoda Fabia Combi*- to be introduced in the market


----------



## monkey1

Spotted in Mumbai(Bombay)


TEAM-BHP.com
copyright respective owners


----------



## monkey1

Formula IV racers at the Madras Motor Sports Club Track, near the city of Chennai(Madras)





TEAM-BHP.com
copyright respective owners


----------



## monkey1

Back to my archive spottings


----------



## monkey1

The Hyundai Accent is known as the Verna in the Indian market.


----------



## monkey1

Formula-III Chevy racer at the Madras Motor SPorts Club track in Madras(Chennai) , India


----------



## monkey1

Formula-III racing at the Madras Motor Sports Club track


----------



## monkey1

Formula-III racing at the Madras Motor Sports Club track


----------



## VikramRao

That certainly dosent look like the new Safari, looks more like a wagon. There is absolutely o ground clearance to make it a proper 4x4.






monkey1 said:


> *TATA X-Over*. From concept to reality in the making.
> 
> The concept
> 
> 
> Reality in the making.
> 
> 
> http://www.worldcarfans.com/9080128.016/tata-safari-spy-photos


----------



## monkey1

VikramRao said:


> That certainly dosent look like the new Safari, looks more like a wagon. There is absolutely o ground clearance to make it a proper 4x4.


You may be right. This might be the new MUV, christened the "Indicruz". But, there is no official word from TATA Motors yet on where this model is going to be slotted in the line up, so there is room for speculation at this time.


----------



## monkey1

A popular city car in India, the Hyundai Santro


----------



## monkey1

Still the best selling MUV in it's class. Toyota Innova


----------



## monkey1

The cheapest Ford auto sold in India, the *iKon*


----------



## monkey1

Cars in India


----------



## monkey1

Suzuki rally cars at the Madras Motor Sports Club Track , India


----------



## monkey1

Stock car racing at the Madras Motor Sports Club Track


----------



## monkey1

Cars on the Indian street


----------



## VikramRao

Yeah I did hear something about the Indicruz, just didnt put 2 and 2 together, plus they should now start using something other then the 'indi" names. 





monkey1 said:


> You may be right. This might be the new MUV, christened the "Indicruz". But, there is no official word from TATA Motors yet on where this model is going to be slotted in the line up, so there is room for speculation at this time.


----------



## monkey1

Maruti Suzuki India Limited (MSIL) recently inaugurated the KB series engine plant at their Udyog Vihar factory in Gurgaon, Haryana. 

The plant is set to have an annual capacity of 240,000 units when running at full steam. The new facility employs 4 production lines at the moment the fully automated system is capable of churning out an engine every 55 seconds at peak running time. A total investment of Rs 1200 Crore has gone into the entire project. 

*The KB Series Engine: *

The KB series engine is a brand new petrol engine that will join the MSIL engine family. Till date the J series engine has proved to be extremely reliable but the time has come to move forward and employ better technologies and further enhance the performance of the engine. 

The new KB 10B engine, the first of the KB series to be manufactured right now is a 998cc, 3 cylinder unit that has a high compression ratio of 10:1 and delivers 67PS @ 6200 rpm and a noteworthy torque of [email protected] 3500 rpm. Incidentally this engine is set to power the soon to be launched A-Star compact car, which will also be exported and sold under the Nissan badge. 

The new lightweight aluminium engine boasts of low NVH levels, enhanced fuel efficiency and linear performance throughout the powerband. Salient features of the new engine include an all plastic engine manifold, a smart distributor-less ignition system with dedicated plug top coils and advanced injectors plus an innovative rocker-less DOHC shaft. 

The engine has been further optimized by using light weight pistons and nutless conrods. All this has lead to the engine having a dry weight of just 47 kilograms. 

The state of the art engine is part of a larger series, which will be introduced in India as demand requires. The KB series petrol engine encompasses a range from 1 litre to 1.4 litre engines and the KB 10B is set to be the first to do duty in Indian conditions. 

source:Maruti-Suzuki India ltd.


----------



## monkey1

Refreshed Ford(India) iKon. The lowest priced Ford car sold in india for the economy buyer.


----------



## monkey1

GM(India) Chevy Optra Magnum


----------



## monkey1

To mark the beginning of its Tenth Anniversary celebration, Hyundai Motor India Ltd organized a Paris Mega Drive, nicknamed ‘I drive to Paris’. Two Kappa engined i10 cars started their journey at Delhi and finished it at Paris.On the European leg of the Drive, these cars have traversed more than 8000 kilometers across 10 European countries including Turkey, Greece, Italy, Austria, Hungary, Slovakia, Czech Republic, Poland, Germany and France. These two cars were showcased at the Paris Motor Show.


----------



## monkey1

Mitsubishi(India) is launching the facelifted version of the Lancer Cedia which is nothing but the old Cedia with a new front grille, a Kenwood Dual DIN touch screen music system and new Climate Control System.

The facelifted Lancer Cedia will be launched alongside the 'new' Lancer and is aimed at the economy buyer.


----------



## monkey1

For a ninth consecutive year, Maruti-Suzuki ranks highest in customer satisfaction with authorized dealer service in India, according to the J.D. Power Asia Pacific 2008 India Customer Service Index (CSI) Study.This study measures satisfaction among vehicle owners during the first 12 to 18 months of ownership - warranty period. Seven factors are considered to determine the quotient of satisfaction (listed in order of importance): problems experienced; service quality; user-friendly service; service advisor; service initiation; service delivery; and in-service experience. 

Maruti Suzuki achieved an overall CSI score of 820 on a 1,000-point scale. While ranking below the industry average, Tata and Mahindra emerge as the most improved brands, respectively, particularly in the areas of service initiation, quality of service advisors and in-service experience.

“Maruti Suzuki has effectively implemented simple procedures that improve satisfaction with the value of work performed and perceptions of the fairness and honesty of the dealer, such as greeting service customers quickly upon arrival and fully explaining charges and repairs,” said Mohit Arora, senior director at J.D. Power Asia Pacific, Singapore. “Instituting these low-effort, yet high-impact practices helps to foster trust among customers, which is critical to building loyalty for future service and sales opportunities.”

Responses from more than 5,594 owners of nearly 41 different vehicle models helped formulate the 2008 India Customer Satisfaction Index (CSI). The study was fielded from May to August 2008 and includes customers who purchased their vehicles between November 2006 and August 2007.(IAB)



http://www.jdpower.com/corporate/news/releases/pressrelease.aspx?ID=2008218


----------



## monkey1

*Cartier "Travel with Style" International Concours D'Elegance in Mumbai(Bombay)*

On the weekend of 31st October to 2nd November, the Western India Turf Club in Mumbai hosted the Cartier ‘Travel With Style’ International Concours D'Elegance. The magnificent automobiles on display, owned by Indian royalty and private collectors, have never been exhibited on an international stage before – and many have never even been shown in India. 

Here are a couple of pics from the event:





*For more pics of the event, click on the link below:*

http://www.team-bhp.com/forum/vinta...irst-international-concours-d-elegance-4.html

(pics from page 4 of thread)


----------



## VikramRao

monkey1 said:


> Refreshed Ford(India) iKon. The lowest priced Ford car sold in india for the economy buyer.


So is there anything new about the Ikon other then the faux front grill and headlights ? That is an almost 20 year old body shell theyre using from their south america ford products. The new Fiesta looks decent. but the ikon is downright nasty.


----------



## slashcruise

*Refurbished versions of Ford Ikon launched *



NEW DELHI: Ford India, a wholly-owned subsidiary of U.S.-based Ford Motor Company, on Wednesday launched the refurbished versions of its entry-level sedan Ikon. The petrol version comes with an introductory price of Rs. 4.59 lakh (ex-showroom, Delhi), while the new diesel version has been priced at Rs. 5.19 lakh (ex-showroom, Delhi).
Unveiling the new ‘Ikon’ here, Ford India President Michael Boneham said the diesel variant would come with a latest-generation 1.4-litre DuraTorq TDCi engine, while the petrol variant comes with a 1.3-litre RoCam engine. The new Ikon has achieved over 85 per cent localisation, making it an ‘Indian car’, he added.
Mr. Boneham said the company would be investing $500 million in its Indian operation. “The current world economy is creating some tough times for car business as a total. Credit crunch and the lack of confidence among consumers and banks have created short-term impact but our Indian plans are on track,” he added. Ford India plans also launch a new small car in India in 2010.


----------



## monkey1

*Audi(India) launches R8*




Managing Director Audi India, Benoit Tiers and Head of Design External Audi, Achim Badstuebner pose for a photograph during the launch of the Audi R8 in New Delhi on November 7, 2008. Audi R8 is priced at approximately 245,497 dollars.MANPREET ROMANA/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## monkey1

*Mahindra & Mahindra launch hybrid vehicles*




Chairman of Indian automobile manufacturer Mahindra and Mahindra, Keshub Mahindra poses with Indian Petroleum Minister Murli Deora in front of a Mahindra Micro Hybrid Utility vehicle at a ceremony in New Delhi on October 21, 2008. Mahindra and Mahindra Limited, one of India's leaders in utility vehicle production has launched a 'FuelSmart' system which embraces 'Micro Hybrid Technology' for their Scorpio M2Di and Bolero SLX BS3 vehicles to be released onto the Indian Market.RAVEENDRAN/AFP/Getty Images


----------



## monkey1

*Porsche showroom in Mumbai(Bombay)*










*source*:
http://www.team-bhp.com/forum/super-cars-imports-india/25294-porsche-showroom-mumbai.html


----------



## monkey1

Some regular cars on Indian streets


----------



## monkey1

Regular cars on Indian streets


----------



## monkey1

Regular cars on Indian streets


----------



## monkey1

Regular cars on Indian streets


----------



## monkey1

More car spotting pics from India...what's regular, exotic and new in this thread following my visit to the New Delhi Auto Show earlier this year...(continued)


----------



## monkey1

Car spotting


----------



## monkey1

import car spotting


----------



## monkey1

*From the Renault Roadshow in New Delhi Nov 09,2008*











*Indo-Asian News Service
Sunday, November 9, 2008 (New Delhi)

The vroom of the high-powered engines reverberated through the heart of the national capital on Sunday. The boom and the roar came from Formula-One cars that left the motorsport enthusiasts of the city watch in awe and asking for more.

Though it is still some time before India sets its date with Formula 1 race, premier car maker and F1 team Renault Sunday gave the city its first crush with one of the most popular sport worldwide.

The four-hour-long spectacle with breathtaking stunts in F1 cars scorched the Rajpath and the weekend crowd around New Delhi's landmark India Gate was left star-struck on an early winter afternoon at the ING Renault Formula-one Roadshow.

Behind the wheels were none other than F1 driver Nelson Piquet Jr and test driver Lucas di Grassi, who sped off the mean machines at lightning fast and showed their control with the doughnut manouver.

But it was famous Hollywood stunt director Terry Grant, who stole the show with his breathless stunts.

The show started with sky divers from the army floating down from 6,000 feet above the ground level.

And then rolled in the cars. A variety of Renault sports cars, including Megane Trophy, sped past and then formed various formations. After half an hour zoomed past the Formula-1 R-27, which can accelerate from 0-100 kmph in just two seconds, with Piquet in the driver's seat. The smoke and majestic sound filled the air, bringing the traffic around Rajpath to a standstill.

"It has been an amazing evening for us. We had first planned other things for our weekend, but when we got to know about this Roadshow, we came here," said Ravish Tarway, who came with his friends to watch the show.

Rotating the rear of the car around the front wheels continuously, the drivers created circular skid marks.

But the showstopper was when Grant performed his audacious stunts.

Even as he rotated the car 360 degrees, Grant came out of it and stood at the top doing a namaste, leaving the audience breathless. He also made the car move like a remote control toy as he showed amazing control to manouvre it in between two girls standing less than two metres away.

pics credit:m4ugr8 *


----------



## monkey1

A pic of the best selling economy hatch in India, the Hyundai Santro


----------



## monkey1

More Indian car spotting, during the course of my travels in India. This thread includes all marques made in India and imports, showcasing hottest selling among them.

*Maruti-Suzuki Swift*


----------



## monkey1

TATA Winger MUV. Pretending to be a Mercedes!.:lol:


----------



## monkey1

The following were spotted by me at a Toyota used car dealer in Madras, India.The cars are mostly trade-ins.

An olde Type_R


----------



## monkey1

Another trade-in. Very popular in these parts of the world, among politicians and the bad boys!.

Lexus LS450


----------



## monkey1

An old C-Class, made in India. These can be bought on the cheap too!


----------



## monkey1

Maruti-Suzuki Grand Vitara, Current and popular too!.


----------



## monkey1

A line of econoboxes!.


----------



## monkey1

The ever popular Camry is popular in India too!


----------



## monkey1

Czech fans will be happy to know that Skoda is among the popular import brands made in India by the VW Group.


----------



## monkey1

Old Pajero, but still popular with a certain section of the SUV buying public in India. The new Pajero is sold as the Montero in India!.


----------



## monkey1

Mahindra-Renault Logan. A budget compact family car made in India.


----------



## monkey1

Maruti-Suzuki SX4. I have profiled this car earlier in this thread. The car is a best seller for Suzuki in India!.


----------



## monkey1

A traffic scene in Madras. To give you guys an idea of what one can find on Indian roads. Only thing is, all the traffic was flowing in the opposite direction when i took this pic!.lol!


----------



## monkey1

A couple of Indian auto mags. This is the Indian edition of BBC's TOPGEAR magazine.


----------



## monkey1

Another Indian auto mag focusing on local cars.


----------



## monkey1

A few more pics to round off this segment. 

The Hyundai Getz. Being phased out with the intro opf the i-20. This model from Hyundai is significant, as it is made in India only for worldwide distribution. Same with the i-20 too.


----------



## monkey1

An old model TATA Indica. Now available on the cheap, after the intro of the new Vista hatch, profiled earlier in this thread.


----------



## monkey1

more Indian market cars


----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## Htay9500

This is a very nice thread! Keeps me away from my boredom! Are there any subarus sold there by any chance?


----------



## monkey1

Htay9500 said:


> This is a very nice thread! Keeps me away from my boredom! Are there any subarus sold there by any chance?


The Forrester was rebadged as a Chevy in India, but not sold anymore. Thanks!. The 'Chinese car thread" was my inspiration for this thread.I love it!. I like the diversity in the automobile world. There is so much to share.


----------



## monkey1

A few months ago , an Indian designer dressed up India's iconic Ambassador car and here's a pic from the tv program aired at that time. 


A few more pics of the car and the designer who undertook this job, by name Manish Arora!.


----------



## monkey1

*Showroom pics of the Maruti-Suzuki A-Star in India, marketed as the Alto worldwide by Suzuki Motor. The car is made in India for worldwide distribution.*

*Maruti-Suzuki(the Indian division of Suzuki Motor) A-Star*


*Console of the Indian market version. sells for approx. USD6500 in the Indian auto market.*


*Engine bay housing the new 'KB' series engine by Suzuki profiled earlier in this thread.*


----------



## monkey1

Some random spotting in Madras, India. Most of my Indian auto spotting pics are in the cities of Mumbai(Bombay), New Delhi and Madras(Chennai).


----------



## monkey1

Car spottings pics in Madras(Chennai) and some updates on the Indian auto scene


----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1

*MAHINDRA & MAHINDRA MOTOR LAUNCHES TEASER CAMPAIGN FOR XYLO MUV!!!

Mahindra Xylo (popularly known as Ingenio) is all set to hit the roads in December. To ignite a buzz, Mahindra has started a teaser campaign. Xylo Mahindra’s second MUV after voyager is not just meant for Indian markets but also for international markets. Mahindra has been heavily testing the Xylo for many months as the scorpio maker wish to ensure higher standard of quality.
Xylo would be powered by a common rail 2.6L diesel engine producing over 100bhp+ max power and 283Nm of max torque. Initially the Xylo would come with a manual transmission and down the line we can expect an autobox for Xylo. Xylo will be priced between Rs6.5 lakh to Rs7.5 lakh. In India, Xylo will take on the Toyota’s Innova.*


----------



## monkey1

*Mercedes Benz (India) offers its AMG range through it's sales outlets in India.*

Pics of a few AMG cars at a Merc dealer in Mumbai.





pics: TEAM-BHP.COM
copyright respective owners


----------



## monkey1

some more updates on the Indian automotive scene, from the covers of local auto mags


----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1

Some spotting pics from my Madras city collection

What Indians drive. Most of it made in India, but designed by import brands.


----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## tonight

wow! nice thread here...awesome


----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1

tonight said:


> wow! nice thread here...awesome


Thanks!.


----------



## monkey1

Cars in the city of Madras. What Indians drive


----------



## monkey1

Cars in the city of Madras. What Indians drive


----------



## monkey1

Cars in the city of Madras. What Indians drive


----------



## monkey1

Cars in the city of Madras. What Indians drive


----------



## monkey1

Cars in the city of Madras. What Indians drive


----------



## monkey1

Cars in the city of Madras. What Indians drive


----------



## monkey1

Cars in the city of Madras. What Indians drive


----------



## monkey1

Cars in the city of Madras. What Indians drive


----------



## monkey1

Cars in the city of Madras. What Indians drive


----------



## monkey1

Cars in the city of Madras. What Indians drive


News and updates in the Indian auto scene coming up soon.


----------



## ImBoredNow

The mercedes are awesome.


----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1

The Indian division of Suzuki Motor, Maruti-Suzuki India Limited turned 25 this month.

*Maruti turns 25, sets eyes on becoming top global player*

NEW DELHI: At a time when the Indian automobile industry is passing through one of its worst phases, the country's largest car-maker, Maruti Suzuki 
India, will celebrate its 25th anniversary and is aiming to be a global player. 

"Twenty-five years ago, when we set out on our journey, the objective was to modernise the Indian automotive industry and bring about a change in personal transportation. I can say proudly we have achieved that," Maruti Suzuki India Chairman R C Bhargava told PTI. 

He said in the 25 years to come, the company's objective would to be to take its mission forward and become a global player. 

"Now we want to be a global player in every sense ... from research and development and designing cars to manufacturing; we want to be among the best in the world," he said. 

Bhargava said although the current market conditions are tough, they would not deter the company in striving to achieve its goals. 

"The future will be even more challenging, but we are up for it," he added. 

Since the rollout of the first Maruti 800 (M800) from its Gurgaon plant on December 14, 1983, the company has so far sold over 70 lakh(7million) cars of 12 models with over 100 variants, with the M800 alone accounting for 27,36,046 units, of which 25,43,132 units were in the domestic market and the rest abroad. 
source: economictimes







*For the entire Suzuki lineup in India, click on:*

http://marutisuzuki.com


----------



## monkey1

A few Merc spottings in the city of Madras.


----------



## monkey1

Mercs in Madras


----------



## monkey1

Mercs in Madras


----------



## monkey1

Mercs in Madras


----------



## monkey1

Mercs in Madras


----------



## VikramRao

monkey1 said:


> *Showroom pics of the Maruti-Suzuki A-Star in India, marketed as the Alto worldwide by Suzuki Motor. The car is made in India for worldwide distribution.*
> 
> *Maruti-Suzuki(the Indian division of Suzuki Motor) A-Star*
> 
> 
> *Console of the Indian market version. sells for approx. USD6500 in the Indian auto market.*
> 
> 
> *Engine bay housing the new 'KB' series engine by Suzuki profiled earlier in this thread.*


I like the new A star, but we need to start moving away from manual A/C to electronic climate control. If its expensive, strike a deal with a company making them in China. I think its about time our cars start getting some basic kit, even if its basic there needs to be more standard equipment.


----------



## monkey1

The new *Mahindra XYLO MPV*, from one of the Indian SUV/MUV manufacturer , Mahindra & Mahindra.


----------



## monkey1

*Mahindra XYLO*


----------



## monkey1

*Mahindra XYLO MPV*


----------



## monkey1

*Mahindra XYLO MPV console*


----------



## monkey1

*Mahindra XYLO MPV. This car is powered by a 2500cc CRDe(diesel) engine.*


----------



## monkey1

*Mahindra XYLO MPV*


----------



## monkey1

*Mahindra XYLO MPV*


----------



## ImBoredNow

Mahindra is recieving good responses in INdia and Africa after it released the scorpio.
That's a pretty nice MPV.


----------



## monkey1

ImBoredNow said:


> Mahindra is recieving good responses in INdia and Africa after it released the scorpio.
> That's a pretty nice MPV.


I agree, though i'm a little pensive about the grille. For more pics of the XYLO, click on this link showcasing the *Chennai Auto Show 2009* in this site, posted by me:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=787802


----------



## monkey1

Continuing with pics of the two best selling premium hatchbacks in India continously since November 2008, namely the

TATA Indica Vista


and the Maruti-Suzuki Swift


----------



## monkey1

Spotted this one owner 1958 standard Super 10 once made in India by now defunct Standard Motors.


----------



## monkey1

In my opinion, the best Chevy sold in India. 


More to come on Chevy India's products.


----------



## monkey1

An overstocked Hyundai showroom in Madras. Coming up in this thread along with A Chevy(India) review is a review of the new Sonata Transform as it is known in India.


----------



## monkey1

*Chevy(India) review.* Starting with my fav Chevy, the Optra SRV.


----------



## monkey1

The smallest Chevy in the world?. Chevy(India) Spark.





..More Chevy(India) cars coming up, when i find the time!.


----------



## Htay9500

Do they sell the corvette there?


----------



## monkey1

Htay9500 said:


> Do they sell the corvette there?


As an import. Remember, India like Japan , UK et al is RHD country, so American cars are few and far between. GM must get it's act together and allow for easy production of right hand drive American made cars else it will lose more market share, than it already has. This is the latest midsize sedan by FIAT to hit the market. I think it's cool.


----------



## monkey1

continuing with the GM(India) profile

*Chevy(India) Optra*


----------



## monkey1

*Chevy(India) U-VA hatchback*


...Chevy(India) profile will continue as time permits


----------



## monkey1

FIAT(India) is pushing the Linea real hard in the Indian auto market.


----------



## amidcars

Nice shots! The Mahindra Axe(the military jeep looking one) is completely new to me. Looking it up more, I have to say it's a good looking vehicle.:lol:


----------



## monkey1

*Showroom pics of the cheapest car in the world!!*. *THE NANO!*


----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1

*For $3000, this car comes equipped with a/c and power windows. the base model retails for $2250 equivalent in Indian Rupees, inclusive of taxes.*


----------



## monkey1

*Lots of space for size of car. The car has an aircooled engine designed by Bosch.*


----------



## monkey1

*India's Model-T!. The start of another automotive revolution*.


----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1

*Toyota LandCruiser Prado, a best seller for Toyota(India)*


----------



## monkey1

*Another best seller for VW Group India's Skoda subsidiary, the Superb, which i have profiled in previous pages....*


more updates on the Indian auto scene to follow....


----------



## monkey1

*Honda(India)'s runaway bestseller in the compact sedan category, the 'City'.*


----------



## monkey1

Mahindra Scorpio gets a mild facelift in it's final year, before the introduction of a newer design. For sale now.


----------



## monkey1

Some of what's popular...


----------



## monkey1

*Audi A4, assembled in India at VW Group India's plant in Aurangabad, India.*


----------



## monkey1

Traffic snarl in Madras...


----------



## Hindustani

nice. lots of cars there in India.


----------



## monkey1

A couple of nice looking Suzuki Swifts i came across while driving around...


----------



## monkey1

Another look at the refurbished Mahindra Scorpio


----------



## monkey1

A couple of Indian market cars, that i like , the GM Forrester and the previous gen Accord. All the pics on this page , except for the pic of the Superb(at Bombay's domestic airport) are taken in Madras.


----------



## monkey1

More Suzuki Swifts in India than anywhere else in the world, probably!


----------



## monkey1

Some Indian modern classic bikes.

*Royal Enfield 500*


----------



## monkey1

*Royal Enfield Thunderbird*


----------



## monkey1

deleted-duplicate post


----------



## monkey1

*Royal Enfield Electra*


----------



## monkey1

A couple of spottings....


----------



## monkey1




----------



## monkey1

2009 Mercedes-Benz(India) M class.


----------



## monkey1

2009 Mercedes-Benz(India) M class (continued)


----------



## monkey1

I liked the color of the demo car!.


----------



## monkey1

Some auto pics, highlighting what is on the road. All the pics in this thread were shot in the city of Madras(Chennai), India.


----------



## monkey1

Made in India 2009 Mercedes-Benz C-Class 200K Classic


----------



## monkey1

What's on the road..


----------



## monkey1

What's on the road


----------



## monkey1

What's on the road


----------



## monkey1

Mahindra Bolero. Rugged SUV.


----------



## monkey1

What's on the road. This one wierded me out!


----------



## monkey1

What's on the road


----------



## monkey1

*2009 TATA Safari SUV*


----------



## ImBoredNow

monkey1 said:


> A couple of Indian market cars, that i like , the GM Forrester and the previous gen Accord. All the pics on this page , except for the pic of the Superb(at Bombay's domestic airport) are taken in Madras.


The forrester is Subaru, not GM.:cheers:


----------



## monkey1

ImBoredNow said:


> The forrester is Subaru, not GM.:cheers:


Yes, i know. In India, GM marketed the car as a Chevy Forrester.

continuing with my profile of Mercedes-Benz(India) products, both domestic and import...

Rearview of 2009 M class i omitted to post earlier..


----------



## monkey1

*2009 Mercedes Benz(India) C200 Kompressor "special edition" offered by an Indian Mercedes dealer.*


----------



## monkey1

*2009 Mercedes-Benz(India) C230 Kompressor V6 "Avant Garde" edition. The C class is made in India with local content.*


----------



## monkey1

*2009-10 refreshed Ford(India) Fiesta SXi sedan*


----------



## monkey1

*2009 Mercedes-Benz SLK200 Kompressor. Imported by Mercedes-Benz(India) sold and serviced by authorized Indian Mercedes dealers nationwide.*


----------



## monkey1

*A couple of images ofmy fav Indian made hatchback, the Maruti-Suzuki Swift and some other pics*


----------



## mjx729

good pics


----------



## monkey1

*Hot selling Indian Domestic market hatchbacks and some pics of other domestically manufactured cars*.


----------



## monkey1

*Some of the popular German import brands in the Indian auto market*


----------



## monkey1

*The world's cheapest car, the TATA NANO in dealerships now and being delivered to customers. Average price USD1600-2100 equivalent in Indian Rupees.*


----------



## monkey1

*2009-10 Toyota(India) Fortuner*


----------



## monkey1

*2009-10 Maruti-Suzuki Estilo hatchback*.


----------



## monkey1

*Motor scene in Madras. This post will be updated with more spottings...*


----------



## Mateusz

Cool cars

Some of them look different to the same models offeren on european market though


----------



## monkey1

*2009 Hyundai(India) Santro Xing (refreshed)*


----------



## monkey1

*2009 Hyundai(India) Sonata (refreshed)*


----------



## jemurillo0705

goood pics


----------



## monkey1

*Cars on the street in one part of India*..


----------



## monkey1

*More Indian car scene variety*


----------



## monkey1

*2009-10 Honda(India) Civic (refreshed)*







More variety:


----------



## monkey1

*More spottings*


----------



## monkey1

*More updates on the automobile scene in India combined with spottings of the latest domestic and import cars on the streets in Madras(Chennai)...*

*Imports*








*2009-10 Mercedes-Benz(India) C200kompressor "special edition" *


*2009-10 Honda(India) City- compact sedan*


----------



## monkey1

*2009-10 Toyota(India) Corolla Altis*




*Miscellaneous snapshots of the car scene highlighting bestsellers in their respective segments... *








*My fav Indian market Honda, the old style City*


----------



## monkey1

*2009 Mercedes-Benz(India) E Class (made in India)*


----------



## monkey1

*2009-10 Ford(India) Endeavour SUV (refreshed)*


----------



## monkey1

*Hot hatches spotted, one import the other domestic*


----------



## monkey1

*Shifting gears- Yamaha(India) bike partial lineup

Yamaha MT-01 Import*


*Yamaha(India) R15*. Made in India


*Yamaha(India) Fazer "Special Edition". *Made in India


----------



## monkey1

*2009-10 GM(India) Chevrolet Cruze sedan-preview*


----------



## monkey1

*2010 GM(India) Chevrolet Cruze sedan- now formally launched*


----------



## monkey1

*Miscellaneous pics*











Coming up, pics of the *2010 TATA Motors "Indigo Manza" sedan*, officially releasing 14Oct.


----------



## georgenadar

India's fast development in automobile...nice pics...thanks..


----------



## monkey1

*2010 TATA Motors Indigo Manza sedan*











*For engine specs and features , click on:

http://cars.tatamotors.com/IndigoManza/index.html*


----------



## monkey1

*More images of newly released cars in Indian market*

*2010 GM(India) Chevrolet Cruze*




*2010 Maruti-Suzuki Grand Vitara*


*2010 TATA Motors Indigo-Manza sedan*


*2010 Mercedes-Benz(India) E-350 sedan*


*2010 Honda(India) Jazz*


----------



## monkey1

*2010 Hero Honda 'Karizma' ZMR-FI (using HECS technology)*







Some spottings relevant to the Indian auto scene. The paintwork on this Hyundai(India) Accent Viva hatch is hilarious.The A4 is now made in India and considered a domestic product.


----------



## monkey1

*2010Maruti-Suzuki SX4 ZXi sedan(refreshed)*


----------



## monkey1

*2010 BMW Z4 sDrive35i. Imported by BMW(India) , sold and service by BMW authorized dealers nationwide.*


----------



## Get Smart

can you please post pictures of Petrol stations in India, what petrol companies operate in India and what is the highest octane rating gasoline available. In UK we get Shell V fuel which is 99 octane and BP ultimate 98 octane. thanks


----------



## Perennial Quest

Are there any news about the Tata Nano? How are the sales going in India?


----------



## monkey1

Get Smart said:


> can you please post pictures of Petrol stations in India, what petrol companies operate in India and what is the highest octane rating gasoline available. In UK we get Shell V fuel which is 99 octane and BP ultimate 98 octane. thanks


Normal unleaded petrol is 88 Octane and the highest rating available is 97 Octane(Speed97 by Bharat Petroleum). I'll try and post pics of gas stations here. If you go through this thread you might find a few spotting pics taken at a gas station, including at the top of this page, post #789.


----------



## monkey1

Perennial Quest said:


> Are there any news about the Tata Nano? How are the sales going in India?


The Nano is fast becoming a regular feature on the roads now and sales are by allotment only. All cars being produced now are paid for. Some folks are even re-selling their cars at a premium to those who don't want to wait for regular sales once the dedicated Nano mega factory goes online in 2010. In the previous page you can check out pics of Nanos at a dealer lot.


----------



## Get Smart

monkey1 said:


> Normal unleaded petrol is 88 Octane and the highest rating available is 97 Octane(Speed97 by Bharat Petroleum). I'll try and post pics of gas stations here. If you go through this thread you might find a few spotting pics taken at a gas station, including at the top of this page, post #789.


thanks for the info and looking foreward to your gas station pictures. Nice cars btw


----------



## Aan

I have read few days ago that Renault is planning even cheaper car for India than Tata Nano, are there more infos about it in India?


----------



## Perennial Quest

monkey1 said:


> The Nano is fast becoming a regular feature on the roads now and sales are by allotment only. All cars being produced now are paid for. Some folks are even re-selling their cars at a premium to those who don't want to wait for regular sales once the dedicated Nano mega factory goes online in 2010. In the previous page you can check out pics of Nanos at a dealer lot.


Thank you for the info.


----------



## monkey1

Aan said:


> I have read few days ago that Renault is planning even cheaper car for India than Tata Nano, are there more infos about it in India?


Renault has entered into an alliance with a major bike manufacturer(Bajaj) in India to produce the low cost car you mentioned. Carlos Ghosn was in India to ink the deal. More details will emerge over next year, i presume. I have posted pics of a prototype of a small car by Bajaj showcased at the 2008 New Delhi Auto Expo, at the beginning of this thread. Meanwhile, Renault produces the 'cut-price' Logan sedan in India in collaboration with an Indian utility vehicle manufacturer, Mahindra & Mahindra, and below is the latest variant on offer!.

*Mahindra-Renault "PLAY"*

What you get is an USB enabled music system, new center console, Driver Information system, parking sensors, Alloy wheels, Body graphics, muffler cutter,lip spoiler in addition to the car ofcourse and a choice of either a 1.4liter petrol or 1.5liter diesel engine. 





*Something unusual. Modified Mahindra Scorpio SUV!.*


*The regular 2009 Mahindra Scorpio SUV!*


*What you see on the street...*


----------



## monkey1

Miscellaneous pics of Indian domesic car scene.










cya


----------



## simcard

^^ why is Monkey in the brig


----------



## anekho

dude, really enjoyed each one of your shots here! Please keep on posting like before!


----------



## lpgautogas

Wow!!! amazing!.... nice pictures.....


----------



## ISLMALA

http://secretrich.tk/ SECRET RICH


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai Supercar Track Meet*

Didn't expect this thread to be around here but it is and i've decided to revive it, so to speak, with spottings from a recently held supercar dinner show and track meet in Chennai(Madras).

Bufori LaJoya at the Chennai supercartrack meet. I don't really know if the LaJoya qualifies as a supercar but it certainly looked exotic enough to be there!


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai Supercar Track Meet*

A sample of the cars at the meet and more to follow as i get time to post pics.







Cheers!


----------



## monkey1

*New car displays at a mall*

Before i get to posting more pics from the supercar meet following are most recent displays of some cars at my most frequented mall in Chennai.

made in India BMW 3 and 5 series. 7 series (import) also on display


made in India Skoda Fabia hatchback and Laura sedan


----------



## monkey1

*2011 TATA Motors ARIA MPV*

Latest product from an all Indian manufacturer to debut in the Indian auto market.(showroom and outside views)


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai Supercar Track meet*

Continuing with pics from the supercar track meet.


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai Supercar trackmeet*

profiling the cars that showed up and some track pics too later


----------



## doamilliontimes

ALL THE INFORMATION THAT YOU NEED IS HERE!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_CBk3HfKtA


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai Supercar track meet*

showcasing participating cars


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai Supercar track meet showcase*


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai supercar track meet showcase*







more pics coming up...


----------



## monkey1

*2011 TATA Motors Vista90 hatchback*

Upgraded version of one of the best selling hatchbacks in the country equipped with a 1400cc 90bhp Quadrajet petrol engine and ABS as standard equipment. This car is all Indian , designed and fabricated in India by TATA Motors.


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai(Madras) supercar trackmeet showcase*

Back to the cars at the supercar meet 







lots more pics of cars at the supercar meet coming soon..


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai(Madras) Supercar trackmeet showcase*

*Continued from previous page*. This event was organized by the SuperCar Club of India(SSC) a nationwide club of supercar owners.


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai(Madras) Supercar trackmeet showcase*


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai(Madras) Supercar trackmeet showcase*


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai(Madras) Supercar track meet showcase*


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai(Madras) superar trackmeet showcase*


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai(Madras) supercar trackmeet showcase*


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai(Madras) supercar trackmeet showcase*


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai(Madras) supercar trackmeet showcase*


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai(Madras) supercar trackmeet showcase*

A couple of nice bikes i spotted at the meet.




More cars coming up later...


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai(Madras) supercar track meet showcase*


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai(Madras) Supercar track meet showcase*


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai(Madras) supercar track meet showcase*


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai(Madras) supercar track meet showcase*


----------



## monkey1

*Chennai(Madras) Supercar track meet showcase*


----------



## monkey1

*VW(India) Polo Cup Round #5 - Images*

*This event took place at the Madras Motorsports Race Track Nov 27-28, 2010.*










More images from this event to follow.


----------



## monkey1

*VW(India) Polo Cup Round #5 - images*

From the Polo performance show between races


----------



## monkey1

*VW(India) Polo Cup Round #5 images*

From the Polo performance show between races


----------



## monkey1

*2011 Silver Ghost*

Pic taken at a lifestyle expo in Chennai(Madras) over the weekend.


----------



## monkey1

*2010 Lifestyle Expo*

More car pics from the lifestyle expo in Chennai(Madras)


----------



## monkey1

*Lifestyle Expo Chennai(Madras)*

Car pics from the lifestyle expo in Chennai(Madras)


----------

